# Toddler turned on gas stove, was left unnoticed for 2 hours-when is it safe to use???



## Mama Poot

My 15mo turned it on and we didnt notice, went out to dinner for two hours. We had quite a scare when we arrived home to the house reeking of natural gas!














I ran out to the car and was ready to go to my aunts around the corner, but dh chercked it out and discovered the stove. We opened a window but the smell is still kinda here. When will it be safe to turn on the stove again??? Or microwave or anything else for that matter???







:


----------



## afishwithabike

I wish DH were home. He is certified on gas lines. Once he gets home I'll ask him and let you know. Sorry I don't have anything for you sooner. It does take a LONG time for the residue to dissipate.


----------



## afishwithabike

Okay...I just asked DH and he told me that once the smell is GONE it's okay. As long as there is residual odor there is still trace amounts of Natural gas in the home. I hope you are all safe.


----------



## sapphire_chan

Afishwithabike, can she speed things up by using a fan or anything?


----------



## afishwithabike

The FIRST quesiton DH asked was did she air out the house? SO I am assuming the answer would be YES. A fan aiming out an open window or something would move it out of the home. I wouldn't do it without an open window or door. Otherwise it would just circulate throughout the house. If there are exhaust fans above the stove that would definitely help.


----------



## Mama Poot

Its mostly cleared out now. All we did was leave the backdoor and window open in the kitchen. There's still a slight smell, and I felt a little queasy and got a slight headache but I'm ok now. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## afishwithabike

you're welcome. If you need anything else let me know. He's pretty good at what he does.


----------



## rharr!

I lived in a sm apartment with a gas leak in the stove. It reaked! , but nothing ever happened. WE opened windows when we were home, but shut them when we wernt. We also smoked.
Probably not the wisest choice, but we did not blow up the place







:

I think you are okay with the windows open and the stove off.


----------



## whoamama

MamaPoot, if your knobs are the type that remove easily for cleaning, maybe you should start to do so when the stove is not in use. Scary! When I replaced my gs stove I looked long and hard to find one with the knobs on top instead of in front.


----------



## PajamaMama

Have you seen these knob covers for stoves with knobs? We used them in our last house and they were effective. Now we have a stove/oven combo that has no knobs, just buttons way in the back, and a self-locking oven.

http://www.safety1st.com/product.asp?productID=916


----------

